# 4k Monitor?



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Bois und patie,

 

ich überlege mir einen 4K Monitor zu kaufen, da mein jetziger zwar full hd ist und alles aber irgendwie nicht wirklich geil ist. Trotz 1080er Karte und allen Settings auf max. sehen manche Spiele echt mäßig aus.

 

Kann da wer einen empfehlen?


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2017)

hör auf mäßige spiele zu spielen und lad die den ultrapr0nmod für skyrim


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2017)

sky was?


----------



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2017)

Aun. Stop Offtopic ;p

 

@Topic:

 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Monitor-Display-Hardware-154105/Specials/Monitor-Test-1074792/3/

 

Ist noch relativ frisch und ich glaube auch in verschiedenen Preissegmenten berücksichtigt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Dezember 2017)

Danke!


----------



## painschkes (9. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es dir um ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis geht: https://geizhals.de/samsung-u28e590d-lu28e590dsen-a1258112.html


----------



## ZAM (12. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es dir um ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis geht: https://geizhals.de/samsung-u28e590d-lu28e590dsen-a1258112.html


Hatte ich auch schob überlegt, aber momentan geht Preis-Mäßig gar nichts. XD


----------

